# 30+ years old and all mine...



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

Nice bow! Don't use non-stretch material for the bowstring if you replace it. It will tear those metal nocks to pieces.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

LucasK said:


> Nice bow! Don't use non-stretch material for the bowstring if you replace it. It will tear those metal nocks to pieces.


Yep, pretty sure Dacron material for the string and cables. I had an older Browning bow that was similar as my first bow in 1987. Your cams look a little more aggressive than mine were. It was a super smooth pleasant bow to shoot. The limbs on mine were a wood laminated type that finally failed. Pure fiberglass limbs came on the scene around then and really improved the durability. I still miss that old Browning.....thanks for posting!


----------



## keman (Sep 23, 2013)

Sadly, this one is going to be a wall hanger. I'll put it together so it looks good and call it art. Parts and such are either not available or too expensive to be worth it.


----------

